# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Pulneo  opinie

## klor

Pulneo 
lek ten polecam szczególnie na leczenie objawów takich jak kaszel, odkrztuszanie ...

----------


## Gosia

Bardzo polecam, jest to faktycznie skuteczny preparat.

----------


## tata mp

Witam,
 Mój syn dostaje o pulneo wysypki na twarzy. Schodzi po 3 dniach. Moja żona, (wierzy w to co zobaczy w telewizji), była wielką fanką pulmeo, dopuki nie pojawiła się wysypka u dziecka na twarzy. Wysypka to jest to co widać, a co się dzieje w organiźmie dziecka, o tym dowiecie się za 20 lat. Więc drogie kobiety jak chcecie dbać o swoje dzieci, to zalecam dużo ruchu i hartowanie(spacery, 30s w piżamie na balkonie) i umiarkowanie w gorących kompielach, które niszczą odporność dziecka. W rosji zimą lody sprzedają się jak latem, bo tak bronią się przed chorobą.
 Proszę nie wychowujcie dzieci na telewizji, stosie reklamowanych leków, coli, chipsach i zupkach z proszku i tak w kółko. Najpierw trujecie je z lenistwa niezdrowym jedzeniem, a potem dajcie równie niszczące wszystko leki. 
Pozdrawiam
Tata 4 letniego Wiktora i 3 letniego Oskara

PS. Lekarze tyle wiedzą o nowych lekach ile wyczytają w ulotkach. Więc kierujcie się własną głową. Wierzyć to możecie babci(bo ona chce waszego dobra), a nie lekarzom (którzy planują wycieczki zagraniczne. A jak lekarz poleci Pavulon, to też kupicie dziecku.
PS2.Żadna matka nie jest w stanie stwierdzić, czy pulneo pomogło, czy też dziecko wyzdrowiało samo.
PS3. Marża od leków to 90% więc, połowa komentarzy pozytywnychjest wytworzona przez pracowniwków firm farmaceutycznych.
PS4. Pozdrowienia dla mam, które nie rozumieją składów leków i nie wiedzą, że ibupr. max i 2 zwykłe ibupr.. to to samo.
PS5. Ibupr max ma dwa razy wiecej czynnika "leczniczego", więc 1 IB max = 2 ib zwykły.

POlecam jeszcze opinie matki 

KAFETERIA - SYROP PULNEO - Forum dla kobiet - 2 strona

witam,
 chciałabym wszystkim mamusiom podającym dziecku syrop pulneo czy eurespal przekazać, że przez okres około dwóch lat moja 5 letnia córka do przeziębień dostawała te syropy na zmianę, pół roku temu w badaniach krwi wyszło jej zapalenie wątroby, badań poszukiwaniom nie było końca i dzisiaj okazuje się, że to przez te cholerne syropy, więc jak podajesz dziecku któryś z tych syropów zbadaj u dziecka krew na poziom ALAT i ASPAD to mówi o zapaleniu wątroby.
 moje dziecko było diagnozowane na różne choroby, miała biopsję wątroby, badania genetyczne wizyty w centrum zdrowia dziecka i dopiero dr ozimek z warszawy dokonała właściwej diagnozy, kazał to odstawic postawił na syropy ziołowe i inne oczyszczacze wątroby i po miesiący spadło wszystko (alat i aspad)o ponad połowę
 na podstawie mojego doświadczenia weźcie pod uwagę dobro waszych dzieci i wyrzućcie te cholerne syropy do KOSZA !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja 7 letnia córka dostała syrop pulneo i po 4 podaniu zaczęła się dziwnie zachowywać...po przespanej spokojnie nocy 2 godziny później stwierdziła że jest senna i chce spać/ i spała prawie 2 godziny/ i mówiła że jest jej niedobrze. Wystraszyłam się co jest grane! Więcej tego świństwa jej nie podam , wyczytałam w ulotce,że takie min. są działania uboczne. Nie dawajcie togo dzieciom! Pozdrawiam Dagmara

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ten syrop zawiera barwniki, które są zakazane w produktach żywieniowych przeznaczonych dla niemowląt i małych dzieci. To że mamy do czynienia z produktem leczniczym (a nie żywieniowym) nie sprawia, że dodawanie barwnika staje się zdrowsze czy w jakikolwiek sposób konieczne. no ale może się mylę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

substancja czynna skuteczna, ale polecam inne preparaty, które nie mają w składzie substancji uczulających jak barwnik żółcień (e110)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potwierdzam działanie otępiające dzieci

----------


## pelesos

Placebo. Lek reklamowany w TV ... proszę sobie samemu/ej odpowiedzieć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najgorsze, że on ma w składzie żółcień pomarańczową, która może być odpowiedzialna za alergie (a więc i pokrzywkę), nadpobudliwość, a nawet według artykułu artykułu Prof. dr hab. n. med. Cezarego Pałczyńskiego za obrzęk naczynioruchowy oraz przypuszczalnie leukocytoklastyczne zapalenie naczyń.

----------


## mazenka

Ja unikam jak ognia żółcieni. Jeśli potrzebuję syrop na kaszel to stosuję tylko Dicotuss

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tego akurat nie znam. Brałam syrop fosidal na męczący kaszel. Przynajmniej skutecznie zakończył temat uporczywego kasłania.

----------

